# Robins and Jays, when is the line drawn?



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

How do you gather the worms and Night crawlers for fishing and not the worm eaters? After reading a post where someone has seen lots of worms eaten by Robins, and they're obviously taking out other insects. So when is the line drawn to a point that Robins and Jays will be managed? How do you only gather worms and and not the worm eaters? I think at some point you have to control the amount of Robins and Jays and other tweetie birds. You can't just let them go uncontrolled and unmanaged. Will there ever be hunts open for these birds?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

blackdog said:


> How do you gather the worms and Night crawlers for fishing and not the worm eaters? After reading a post where someone has seen lots of worms eaten by Robins, and they're obviously taking out other insects. So when is the line drawn to a point that Robins and Jays will be managed? How do you only gather worms and and not the worm eaters? I think at some point you have to control the amount of Robins and Jays and other tweetie birds. You can't just let them go uncontrolled and unmanaged. Will there ever be hunts open for these birds?


I thought there already was....................ya know, every little kid out there with a Red Ryder or a slingshot only has one target on their minds :lol:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That is alarming. Think about it, if 1 robin eats 10 night crawlers a day, times 743,000 robins in the state, that's nearly 7 1/2 millions night crawlers taken away from sportsmen annually!! No wonder I wear myself out digging for nightcrawlers every time I want to go fishing!!! Kill 'em, Kill 'em all I say!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont see a whole lot of Robin's or Jays at 10pm at night when I'm out hunting crawlers...


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> That is alarming. Think about it, if 1 robin eats 10 night crawlers a day, times 743,000 robins in the state, that's nearly 7 1/2 millions night crawlers taken away from sportsmen annually!! No wonder I wear myself out digging for nightcrawlers every time I want to go fishing!!! Kill 'em, Kill 'em all I say!!!!


Is this # based on DWR aerial counts or what?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice blackdog! Very nice


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

None of this really matters anyway, since we're only a few weeks away from the unstoppable and complete failure of our government, followed by apocalyptical anarchy.

Might even be zombies, ya never know...

Big problems like this will then seem inconsequential...


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Man, I hope this gets locked while it is still funny!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Trooper said:


> Man, I hope this gets locked while it is still funny!!!!!


 Funny, you think this is funny? Innocent worms being terrorized by Jays and Robins, and you think it's funny?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Trooper said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I hope this gets locked while it is still funny!!!!!
> ...


Outclassed again!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

who fishes with live bait???


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pro told me it aint the robins and jays taking out your worms. He says its lack of habitat "asphalt, concrete" and cars running them over.

While ill agree to a point i think it goes much deeper.

i also think the concrete has allowed those lame birds way to easy of a meal when it tains thus artificially increasing their numbers. Which causes low worm numbers.

With more concrete there is a lack of boys hunting them because there yuppies. 

Low worm numbers has affected the size of the fish. Thus the reason the tie die twins only catch 12" or smaller fish. :smile:

Save a worm, kill a robin, feed the tie die twins!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Save a worm, kill a robin, feed the tie die twins!


 -_O-


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> With more concrete there is a lack of boys hunting them because there yuppies.


Classic!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I read an article about how the DWR were going to lead a task force on Worm reclemation. Maybe start a dedicated Fisher program.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Worms are only one part of the equation. I'm pretty concerned about the amount of mayflies that the swallows eat too. I've personally witnessed the devastating effect this can have on the reproduction rate of trout. If we don't do something to remedy this problem pretty soon, we are going to have to implement a unit based limited entry fishing system to make sure future generations have the opportunity to catch some boone and crockett rainbows.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Went out today with the dwr on there worm count

They took me to a side walk in slc and counted the worms in a 20 foot section. I counted one buck worms per 40 doe worms. They plugged that data into a huge computer that had flashing lights and sirens blaring. Then it spit out the average buck worm/doe worms per 20 ft of sod.

I still dont know how they came up 60 bucks per 100 does cause that aint what i saw and and the officer told me the buck worms are more nocturnal, get hot to easy and stay in the dirt longer, he also told me we dont see as many buck worms in drought cycles as we do when its raining. I said "isnt this rain" he said "its too much rain".

Anyways i thought id pass the BS count along.

I know i know buck worms dont have fawn worms but we all know buck worms catch bigger fish though.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

If DP will get the legislature to give me a shtload of money, I'll lobby Congress ...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Now hold on there a second SWBM, what's all this about nightcrawler buck/doe ratios?? Didn't your parents ever give you a sex talk?? As anyone who wasn't asleep or stoned senseless in high school biology class can tell you, earth worms are *hermaphroditic*, meaning they have both male and female sex organs. Thus, buck to doe ratios in adult night crawlers are always going to approach 50/50 as they are all half male and half female. This holds true unless you were lucky enough to draw a limited entry buck night crawler tag, in which case, all you're likely to find is does.....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

the robin's and jay's in my yard aren't eating any worms or insects. Instead, they focus on the chokecherries and bing cherries! And they make a hell of a mess too!!!


----------

